# Anxiously waiting on our girls!



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally it's almost time lol! 3 more weeks left! They are coming along really nicely with their udders and two of them let me feel for sweet baby kicks and rolls often! I'm sure these 3 weeks are going to go sloooooooow for me haha. I can't wait for babies!

Peachy - 2 years old, second freshener. I think she has 2, she's pretty big, but she can fool me. (don't mind the orange on her back, they got selenium gel today and she decided she didn't want it and slung it around while I tried to dose her)
























Then there is my Petunia. She is 1 year and a first freshner. He mother was a thinner goat and she's inherited that, so she's a petite thing. I'm pretty sure there is just one in there. She will shock me if there is 2.
























And finally our Poppy. She too is a year old and a first freshner. She's quite a bit rounder than Petunia so I'm thinking and hoping she has 2 in there!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful photographs and best wishes for easy kiddings! Show us the buck they are bred to!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is their baby daddy :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties, happy kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

4 more days! Peachy and Petunia are due Friday, Poppy next Wednesday (20th). Peachys vulva is sitting open now, she just hangs out by me when I go near her. Her teats are plumping up a bit. Her ligs are softer.

Petunia was doing some weird stretching thing today over and over. As she stretched, her while pootch area pulsed. (Like she was pushing it in and out). Not sure what that was about.

Other than being really big and slow, they are just hanging out. Can't wait for babies. We can just touch their sides and feel, baby Larry's sticking out!

What days have your minis birthed. I know that it can be anytime but I'm just trying to pass time, lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and we have gotten a knew buckling! His name is Starlord, he's a 5th gen mini-nub. We just love him!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Their udders look like they have a long way to go but could fill in last minute. Cute little guy!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

I am waiting for my doe to kid any day now too. They all look great!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Their udders look like they have a long way to go but could fill in last minute. Cute little guy!


Well 2 are first fresheners, one is 2nd freshener. I wrote the dates down so the two are set due the 15th! The one due the 20th (a ff) has a substantial feeling udder already. But yea, I'm hoping the start filling more. The weekend is still a bit away.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay, big progress this morning! Peaches udder doubled in size, teats plumped up more, ligaments I can no longer find. She doesn't want anything to do with me this morning vs constantly laying all over me this last week. She's a bit more sunken in now. She ate breakfast just fine and then kind of stands around just looking at whatever. I'm keeping an eye on her today, I know it could still be a few days away but today she's def off a her norm a bit.

Sorry about the pic quality. She was in the shelter and anytime I got close to her with the phone, she would run. So I had to sit outside and zoom.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

As the day progresses, she's been staying in her shelter constantly (did most of the day yesterday too) and won't let the other two girls come in there. She just stands and stares or she'll act like she wants to eat the hay, but won't eat any. I saw a small co traction maybe, arching her back and tensing. So maybe by tomorrow we'll have babies...hopefully!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Good luck!!! Keep Updating us


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

2 little doelings born about an hour ago! Super fast. I was outside, saw her go in the shelter. Thought that she was just resting, heard her scream and grabbed my stuff and ran out. One was out already and the other came about maybe a minute later followed by the after birth. They both look great, nursing and she's a wonderful mom. This is her second freshening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

So so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats! It does go fast once if starts. Still havev2 to go?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> Congrats! It does go fast once if starts. Still havev2 to go?


Yes I do. I'm thinking maybe this weekend. Yesterday and today their ligaments have dropped and softened just a bit. Their bellies are dropping as well. They've been hollowing out more. They're due between the 15th and 20th.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

How exciting, I am still waiting on my doe. I thought we were progressing tues, she had some clear striny discharge, very uncomfortable, ligaments extremely soft (though I don’t go by ligaments often). However she is still pregnant this morning.... I don’t have a date on mine. But I noticed Udder development May 6th, and shecis a FF. So I am anticipating by the end of this month.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> How exciting, I am still waiting on my doe. I thought we were progressing tues, she had some clear striny discharge, very uncomfortable, ligaments extremely soft (though I don't go by ligaments often). However she is still pregnant this morning.... I don't have a date on mine. But I noticed Udder development May 6th, and shecis a FF. So I am anticipating by the end of this month.


So far (my one time lol) ligaments have worked for us. Really though I noticed Monday she kept staying in the shelter a lot and didn't like me checking ligs. They were soft Monday. Those were the only signs. Then Tuesday I went to feed in the morning and her udder had dpi led in size and logs gone. She was breathing fast and kept laying around. Then I noticed contractions. But she didn't seem in much pain so I thought maybe at night or the next day. She literally got up, walked around the shelter then went and laid down inside and a minute later screamed once. I really thought she had more time. So I'm watching these 2 closer, but they'll probably react differently.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Lol we had a large her for years. Kidding several does is less irritating to me. Lol we rescued this doe and found out she was pregnant. I don’t like to kid in the summer bc of the heat, and we are away a lot. Lol So it is driving me nuts.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

This is an awesome post - got to see the progress..two beautiful kids - to congrats. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Poppy's baby keeps trying to bust out alien style. It seems to be like this often. I try to feel for another baby when it's like this but not really feeling another. Praying for a little baby, not a big buckling!!

On a side note, on both, I can now wrap my fingers around the end of the spine but I do feel ligs. They've just dropped down more but haven't softened fully. I couldn't do that this morning. I might be seeing slight udder filling too. Hopefully soon!
View attachment 132959


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations on the kids! Is one cream colored, or is that just my imagination? 

They’re both so cute.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Congratulations on the kids! Is one cream colored, or is that just my imagination?
> 
> They're both so cute.


Yes! One is bright white and the other is cream. It's not quite as noticeable now but you can see it when they are together.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh wow they are such cuties! I know it’s not desirable since they are Mini-Nubians, but their very dished-in faces are just adorable. That’s one thing I’ve always loved about Nigie kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh wow they are such cuties! I know it's not desirable since they are Mini-Nubians, but their very dished-in faces are just adorable. That's one thing I've always loved about Nigie kids.


This breeding was just done for,milk,so we expected more Nigi looking babies. Next year is when we will expect our mini babies. But yea, they are super cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks like Poppy and Petunia are both soo, to have theirs. Woke up to bigger udders, babies dropped and ligs completely gone on both. Yesterday they were softening all day. They just got done eating so,I'll be watching for contractions and other signs. Poppy is a little micousy on her backside too. So hopefully more kids by tomorrow!

View attachment 132989


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Still kid-less lol. Contractions,picked up about 3 hours ago. They get some pretty strong ones right now. Poppy looks,closer, more uncomfortable, lots of up and down, stretching, white mucous. I wonder if she can't get her baby positioned because I can feel (and see) it hanging out low on her left side. I can feel the spine. I assume it still has plenty of time to move. I want to,go in a bit but I'm paranoid that's when they'll push them out lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Petunia just had a doeling!! She's so pretty. Waiting on Poppy who has been intently staring at the wall and contracting for awhile now.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats! Lucky you, 3 out of 3 so far have been doelings!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And we are done!! Poppy gave is another doeling! And 3 out of 4 are polled!! The brown one was Petunia's and the White with spots is Poppy's. They all did great and are taking to their babies perfectly! These last 2 girls came out ready to vigorously nurse! They're all so adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! A bunch of cuties!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! What beauties! 
I want to borrow your doeling luck for next year.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Wow! What beauties!
> I want to borrow your doeling luck for next year.


I was shocked. I was so sure these last two girls had bucks. Peaches had a single buckling last year. Honestly, I'm just so glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. Those are some cuties.
I have a Poppy and Petunia Doe due this month and next.


----------

